#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人 Part III(仙境劍士小紅帽)

## sanari

大家再來猜猜看吧
這是出自那一部動畫的獸人吧(可愛的貓獸人)
XD

----------


## NPfox

(默)
7月新番很少人知道是正常的....
這‧太‧新‧了

不過有爬文的應該都知道才是

----------


## sanari

> (默)
> 7月新番很少人知道是正常的....
> 這‧太‧新‧了
> 
> 不過有爬文的應該都知道才是


看樣有人知道了
這部6月21日才播出的新動畫
我之前也有PO過了說
他的官網：http://www.akazukin.konami.jp/
叫仙境劍士小紅帽

----------


## wuhanroro2008

雖然7月出了新的   我看了共有三集  後還沒有續集 
還是很期待!    不過好看~~~~~~

----------


## 古夜小狼

啊咧~~
竟然有這麼萌的獸~
看來一定要看了~~
（轉身下載去了~~XD）

----------

